# RoadCon 2008 *revisited*



## MacroKaiju (Jan 21, 2008)

**Ya sure, if you scroll down to the bottom of the previous page you'll see another thread about RoadCon08 but I'm starting a clean slate here with some new information and better organization.**


Well anyways RoadCon08 is the half-assed attempt to get some large furry convoys to ANTHROCON in Pittsburgh. I'm putting together the westbound portion as there was some interest in a multi-directional event. If anyone is interested in organizing a North/South/East-bound convoy(s) here's the time and place to speak up.

Here's some priliminary infomation on the westbound RC

**RoadCon 08 (east) **

Departure: Thursday the week of AC
Return: Monday

Route: *route is suseptable to change depending on attendees needs* NYC > Trenton > Philidelphia > Valley Forge (PA) & PA turnpike > Pittsburgh   (route includes all points inbetween for additional stops)

 If you are interested in joining leave some info so I can plan better.

MacroKaiju
age: 22
location: Hyde Park, NY
passenger/driver: Driver
     vechicle: 2000 Crown Victoria (police interceptor)
     passengers: 4+driver  <- or how many willing to carry*
     trunk/junk room: medium
Hotel at con: unknown
ETA/rendevous with RC: (for those who wish to suggest a location to meetup)
other: If all goes to plan I'll be leaving Hyde Park in the early morning

Just some basic information to toss out there; as much info I can get weould be great

**end**

In addition anyone who can suggest a way of making the event more fun speak up. Pitstop chinese fire drills, car decoration contests, ect.


Since there was interest at first of a Eastbound RC I'm sure there are people out there who will want to try and start other convoys. If you want to start/suggest a RoadCon from another direction I guess leave a message, ya never know. THIS THREAD IS TO TRY AND ORGANIZE IDEAS AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE

-MK


for more info/crap about RC east check the sister thread on the Anthrocon message boards http://www.anthrocon.org/node/1889


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 12, 2008)

**3/14/08 UPDATE**

Nearly forgot about this RC outpost. Anyways, here's the current situation.

We have at this point 3 drivers (including myself) and several riders somewhat penciled into the schedule. However, the more we can wrangle in the better. No loney bus ride, no train delays, NO HOMELAND SECURITY! So come on people step up already. It's happening come Hell or high water or Westboro Baptists.

For additional information visit  http://www.anthrocon.org/node/1889 and see waht's going on.

Deaparture is Thursday morning from NY (you only need to make your way to a meeting point)
Return is Monday morning from Pittsburgh.


----------

